# Greetings from Maui!



## taffy19 (Mar 26, 2011)

It is years ago that we have seen this Island so lush and green when we were landing. It really looks beautiful but the weather is all over the place. It is very cold and windy one moment and then it is hot. We have never used A/C before but we have during this trip in the afternoon when the sun comes in the living room but that is because both of us are sick and have the flu. We really feel miserable.  

My husband started at home and then three days on Waikiki Beach and I got it here on Maui and we haven't been anywhere so the car wasn't driven for at least three or four days and the battery was dead. This was a brand new car with very few miles and drove like a dream. It was a little Mazda. The tow truck told us that the overhead light was left on.  We never drove it at night because we arrived in the afternoon and we drove a few miles the next morning to go for breakfast and grocery shopping. They brought another car as they were afraid that the new car had a faulty battery or something electrical. I hope that we will have no more car problems after this and that we will do some sightseeing after-all.

We were lucky again to have full moon over the ocean and could see the Island of Lanai at night. We had the same experience last year and it is amost magical and then all the stars also.

Our condo view is beautiful so staying at home hasn't been too much of a punishment but I wished we were feeling better but the worst should be over now, I hope. I haven't walked the beach yet and not even thought about snorkeling either but we still have 3 1/2 weeks to go.   We are moving to our other timeshare (Maui Sunset) tomorrow and rent a few nights first and then stay put in our own fixed unit for three more weeks so we feel pretty spoiled.  We love Maui!






We are seeing less whales this year because we used to see them at different spots all at the same time last year but this year we see them closer so still well worth watching. It has been a very good whale watching year according to the locals. We even saw them while driving from the airport to here.

The Marriott Ocean Club is full to capacity so people are still coming to the Islands.


----------



## cindi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bummer way to start your trip.  On the bright side, you have plenty of time to recover and enjoy the remaining vacation.  

Hope you both feel better very soon.  

Yikes.  Can you imagine if you only had one week and your view was a parking lot?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Staying in is not bad on Maui, that's for sure!  

Emmy, I hope you both feel better soon.  I cannot think of a better place to recuperate, and even though the only place one wants to be is home while sick, I know you feel that Maui, and your timeshares, are your home away from home, so it's almost as good.  

Get well soon and feel sorry for all of us, who are still going through our daily routines.  I am jealous you have so many weeks on Maui!


----------



## ada903 (Mar 26, 2011)

That happened to me on my Cancun spring break vacation three years ago.  I got the flu and spent the whole week indoors... I know how that feels, but hey, get plenty of rest and enjoy the beautiful setting nevertheless!



iconnections said:


> It is years ago that we have seen this Island so lush and green when we were landing. It really looks beautiful but the weather is all over the place. It is very cold and windy one moment and then it is hot. We have never used A/C before but we have during this trip in the afternoon when the sun comes in the living room but that is because both of us are sick and have the flu. We really feel miserable.
> 
> My husband started at home and then three days on Waikiki Beach and I got it here on Maui and we haven't been anywhere so the car wasn't driven for at least three or four days and the battery was dead. This was a brand new car with very few miles and drove like a dream. It was a little Mazda. The tow truck told us that the overhead light was left on.  We never drove it at night because we arrived in the afternoon and we drove a few miles the next morning to go for breakfast and grocery shopping. They brought another car as they were afraid that the new car had a faulty battery or something electrical. I hope that we will have no more car problems after this and that we will do some sightseeing after-all.
> 
> ...


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 26, 2011)

What a shame, being sick in Maui.  Hope you feel better soon.

Sue


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 26, 2011)

We had good experiences with the staff and physicians at (don't remember the name of the clinic but it is close by and in Kihei)

PHYSICIAN, ONISHI ANNELLE E. on Maui	808-874-8100 fax 874-6887	221 PI'IKEA AVE #A	KIHEI, HI 96753



Sterling and Marilyn


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 28, 2011)

Emmy, sorry to hear you are not feeling well, but hopefully will be soon and can enjoy the remainder of your trip.  We will be there 4/8  - I am sooooo looking forward to sunshine and warm weather - it feels like it's been rainy and gray here forever.  Best Wishes for a speedy recovery to you both.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry you weren't feeling well for the first part of your trip.  Is that the Lahaina building at the Ocean Club?  What room were you in? The veiw looks like the one we had, but we were on the second floor.


----------



## myoakley (Mar 29, 2011)

*Greetings from Kauai*

This is my 1st trip to Kauai, and it takes my breath away!  It surely is the most beautiful of the Hawaiian islands.  Are there any other Tuggers here?  Would love to hear from you.  We are at the Marriott KBC and loving every minute at this very special place!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 29, 2011)

myoakley said:


> This is my 1st trip to Kauai, and it takes my breath away!  It surely is the most beautiful of the Hawaiian islands.  Are there any other Tuggers here?  Would love to hear from you.  We are at the Marriott KBC and loving every minute at this very special place!



Our first trip to Kauai was over 25 years ago.  You'll be back--no one who has ever seen Hawaii will be happy with just one trip.

Every time you see some new beauty of the islands.

The other thing that will take you breath away is getting your credit card statement next month.  :hysterical: 


Sterling


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 30, 2011)

Born2Travel said:


> Emmy, sorry to hear you are not feeling well, but hopefully will be soon and can enjoy the remainder of your trip. We will be there 4/8  - I am sooooo looking forward to sunshine and warm weather - it feels like it's been rainy and gray here forever. Best Wishes for a speedy recovery to you both.


Thanks Cathi. We hope to meet up again this year for the third time.  I haven't heard of any TUGgers being on Maui this year like the last few times. What happened, Denise L and Rick and Cindy?

The weather was very nice today and this was the first time that we felt like taking a drive and went to the Ma'alaea Bay Harbor where they had some damage from the tsunami recently. We had lunch at Buzz's Wharf. 

We also stopped by the whale watch boats to see if they are still seeing whales. They saw a bunch today so that is good news. What was the name of the company you recommended last year? We liked them very much but if I remember right, they go from Lahaina only. We always like to go with the Pacific Whale Foundation at least once.

We have something very special planned for tomorrow and will write about it later.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 30, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> I am so sorry you weren't feeling well for the first part of your trip. Is that the Lahaina building at the Ocean Club? What room were you in? The veiw looks like the one we had, but we were on the second floor.


Yes, it is the Lahaina building. Our fixed unit is on the 8th floor on the corner where the Hyatt is. It is #8210. We had the 2 BR unit all by ourselves but it came in handy after-all because we both had a bad cold but I had the coughing spells that my husband didn't hear in the second bedroom.

I am so glad that you got a nice view as you were worried about it. Did you have a condo in the middle (unit #2208) so that you could see the Lahaina Harbor too? We can on the 8th floor but it may not be visible from the corner unit for the first five floors because of the trees between the Marriott and the Hyatt. I had a good look at what view people would have from the oceanfront units at this building. You still have a good ocean view right in front of you in the corner units but we like the view on the harbor too plus you see the mountain as long as the Hyatt doesn't build their timeshare tower. Both towers have a good ocean view right on the first floor so that was planned right.  

When exactly where you there and did you see the whales?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Emmy, we are going to Maui in late August. We were on Kauai January 20th-February 6th.  In 2012, it's Maui for two weeks starting the second week or so of March.  We have our own week on 3/17, so we are hoping for possibly Maui Lea or another resort for the week before.  Maybe we will see you then?


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 30, 2011)

Emmy, yes, let's  meet up again this year  - we tried to talk ourselves out of going this year, but just couldn't do it... need that Maui fix!  No, it doesn't look like as many will be there as the last couple of years.  The folks who are in our unit before us told me they are seeing lots of turtles and whales so I hope they hang around until we get there.   Yes, the whale watch we like only goes out of Lahaina, but I'm sure there are good ones out of Kehei also - we like the smaller rafts.  Be sure and update us on your special activity today - so glad you are feeling better.  C U soon


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cathi, do you have two units again this year?  One to stay and one to enjoy the ocean?  

I didn't know you were a Foxrun owner when we met, did I?  Did we discuss it?  I am the official owner/ moderator of the Foxrun Yahoo Group.  Funny coincidence.  Surely we knew that at the time and possibly acknowledged it?


----------



## nygiants11991 (Mar 30, 2011)

WE were in the guest room, which is on the 8 side the 2208 in your picture.  We could not see the harbor very well from the floor we were on.  The bushes in between the Marriott and the Hyatt blocked our view.  But the ocean view was great.  We spent a lot of time relaxing on the lanai watching the whales.  We were amazed with how many there were this time.

I have some good information to post regarding views and room numbers, when I get a minute.

Glad to heare you are feeling better.



iconnections said:


> Yes, it is the Lahaina building. Our fixed unit is on the 8th floor on the corner where the Hyatt is. It is #8210. We had the 2 BR unit all by ourselves but it came in handy after-all because we both had a bad cold but I had the coughing spells that my husband didn't hear in the second bedroom.
> 
> I am so glad that you got a nice view as you were worried about it. Did you have a condo in the middle (unit #2208) so that you could see the Lahaina Harbor too? We can on the 8th floor but it may not be visible from the corner unit for the first five floors because of the trees between the Marriott and the Hyatt. I had a good look at what view people would have from the oceanfront units at this building. You still have a good ocean view right in front of you in the corner units but we like the view on the harbor too plus you see the mountain as long as the Hyatt doesn't build their timeshare tower. Both towers have a good ocean view right on the first floor so that was planned right.
> 
> When exactly where you there and did you see the whales?


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Cathi, do you have two units again this year? One to stay and one to enjoy the ocean?
> 
> I didn't know you were a Foxrun owner when we met, did I? Did we discuss it? I am the official owner/ moderator of the Foxrun Yahoo Group. Funny coincidence. Surely we knew that at the time and possibly acknowledged it?


 
Cindy, yes, we have two units again this year (almost had three but I held back - we'll see...) Steve's back is bothering him so I'm not sure how much he'll be able to walk. He will be having surgery when we return from Maui. I almost booked one on Kaanapali beach so it would be less walking for him to some places. I know this is a bit extreme, but it gives us lots of options and as long as we don't need the weeks for something else... 

I don't remember if we talked about Foxrun - I have been on the Yahoo group for years though I don't check it too often. I knew you were an owner when we met, but I don't remember if we talked about it - probably more talk about Maui than FXR - it was good to meet you and Rick.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 4, 2011)

Emmy, did you post about it?  If so, I missed it... 

We have something very special planned for tomorrow and will write about it later.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2011)

*Emmy*



iconnections said:


> It is years ago that we have seen this Island so lush and green when we were landing. It really looks beautiful but the weather is all over the place. It is very cold and windy one moment and then it is hot. We have never used A/C before but we have during this trip in the afternoon when the sun comes in the living room but that is because both of us are sick and have the flu. We really feel miserable.
> 
> My husband started at home and then three days on Waikiki Beach and I got it here on Maui and we haven't been anywhere so the car wasn't driven for at least three or four days and the battery was dead. This was a brand new car with very few miles and drove like a dream. It was a little Mazda. The tow truck told us that the overhead light was left on.  We never drove it at night because we arrived in the afternoon and we drove a few miles the next morning to go for breakfast and grocery shopping. They brought another car as they were afraid that the new car had a faulty battery or something electrical. I hope that we will have no more car problems after this and that we will do some sightseeing after-all.
> 
> ...



So glad to see you are still traveling to Hawaii!!  We just returned from Sandals Antigua (great); Tobago (beautiful but very poor); and Barbados (loved it).  We are getting TOO old to do multi-island island trips I am finding out!  Always worried about losing the passports, plane tickets, etc.  We also found in Tobago that our ATM card would not work and American Airlines had that bad Miami fire which cancelled lots of flights.  Got many more grey hairs this past trip.   Enjoy your multi-weeks.  Our Whaler is going thru a facelift and has elevators going up and down with workers on them.  Cathy


----------



## GregT (Apr 5, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> We just returned from Sandals Antigua (great); Tobago (beautiful but very poor); and Barbados (loved it).



Cathy, 

Sounds like a wonderful trip (but busy!).  Sandals Antigua was where my lovely wife and I went for our honeymoon, was your visit part of a timeshare program?

Also, where did you stay in Barbados?

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2011)

*Greg, answers*



GregT said:


> Cathy,
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful trip (but busy!).  Sandals Antigua was where my lovely wife and I went for our honeymoon, was your visit part of a timeshare program?
> 
> ...



Greg: Sandals - Just needed a stop-gap flying from LAX to MIA and had timeshare in Tobago (near Venezuela) to get to.  So glad we stayed but it was just 3 night package--no timeshare affiliation.  

Barbados:  Great place and fairly priced (near Sandy Lane where Tiger had honeymoon) - All Seasons Europa.  These are cottages with large bedroom, medium size living/dining room, very small kitchen but adequate and a bathroom.  The British stay there a lot.  Go to Trip Advisor and get the reviews/pictures.  It isn't the Marriott but very clean and had nice pool, restaurant, bar and free Internet.  We booked last April for $129/night!


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2011)

*Question*



myoakley said:


> This is my 1st trip to Kauai, and it takes my breath away!  It surely is the most beautiful of the Hawaiian islands.  Are there any other Tuggers here?  Would love to hear from you.  We are at the Marriott KBC and loving every minute at this very special place!



May I ask what car rental company you have and what daily rate you got? We are heading there in December. TIA


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 5, 2011)

*Forgot something, Greg*



GregT said:


> Cathy,
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful trip (but busy!).  Sandals Antigua was where my lovely wife and I went for our honeymoon, was your visit part of a timeshare program?
> 
> ...



Sandals:  We were upgraded to the Tee-pee units with private pool in back.  What a treat!  These were those buildings with peaks.


----------



## GregT (Apr 6, 2011)

CathyB,

Thanks very much!  I appreciate the info and the tip on All Seasons Europa -- I'll look into it...

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Denise L (Apr 6, 2011)

iconnections said:


> Thanks Cathi. We hope to meet up again this year for the third time.  I haven't heard of any TUGgers being on Maui this year like the last few times. What happened, Denise L and Rick and Cindy?



Hi Emmy,

Nice to see you on Maui and posting, and hopefully feeling 100% now?  I am very jealous of your long visit to my favorite island.  I can't wait to go!

We will be there later this month because our Spring Break is so darn late this year . Not happy about that one bit.  And sadly, there will not be two weeks for us, but just one.  Also sad about that.  One week is super short and it will be over before I am relaxed.  Curse the school schedule!

I have been super busy and not on the boards all that much lately.  I basically have my daughter (12) home full-time and no time for myself. I can barely plan a vacation anymore.

I hope you and Peter are enjoying your relaxing vacation.  I think we might overlap in 2012 since Easter is earlier next year.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 6, 2011)

Denise L said:


> We will be there later this month because our Spring Break is so darn late this year . Not happy about that one bit. And sadly, there will not be two weeks for us, but just one. Also sad about that. One week is super short and it will be over before I am relaxed. Curse the school schedule!


 
Denise - sorry we won't get to see you again this year but I'm glad you are still going. I agree that one week is not enough - especially if there are any travel interruptions. But... it's better than nothing  Enjoy your time in Maui. Only one more work day until we leave


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 6, 2011)

Born2Travel said:


> Emmy, did you post about it? If so, I missed it...
> 
> We have something very special planned for tomorrow and will write about it later.


Cathi, I didn't post about it yet because I haven't uploaded the pictures to Smugmug plus they didn't come out that well with the cell phone.

We went flying in a little Cessna and looked for whales from the air. We spotted some and we flew along a coastline that I didn't recognize. We had the choice to do whale watching or fly along the Hana coast. Since the Island is so lush and green this year, we chose the whales.  It was a beautiful flight and the ocean was very calm closer to Molokai so we saw them there too. This was a gift to us by someone we met on the island. She felt so bad that both of us had the flu while visiting her beautiful island.

Last week, there were two huge turtles on our beach and they were mating. We saw many people at the water's edge while the sunset wasn't that spectacular so I went down to see what was going on. Again, my pictures were a disappointment so I asked one lady if she would send me some of her pictures. She had a nice camera and I asked her if I could post them here on TUG. She said yes.  Later that week she came by four times and brought us so much food and Greek and Italian goodies that we have food till the end of our stay. We already have shared a lot with our housekeeping staff. She brought breakfast, lunch and dinner plus wine and a bottle of Vodka that went to our housekeeper too. She was pleased and so were we. So many generous people on Maui.

It is raining now but the sun is already trying to come out.  This is our first rain since we arrived on the Islands on March 16 and I love it so the island will stay nice and green. 

Cathi, the weather has been very nice and warmer than the last two years. You are almost here and we will meet.  



Cathyb said:


> So glad to see you are still traveling to Hawaii!! We just returned from Sandals Antigua (great); Tobago (beautiful but very poor); and Barbados (loved it). We are getting TOO old to do multi-island island trips I am finding out! Always worried about losing the passports, plane tickets, etc. We also found in Tobago that our ATM card would not work and American Airlines had that bad Miami fire which cancelled lots of flights. Got many more grey hairs this past trip. Enjoy your multi-weeks. Our Whaler is going thru a facelift and has elevators going up and down with workers on them. Cathy


It sounds like a beautiful trip, Cathy. Yes, I know what you mean when it is getting harder to travel when you get older but ours is a familiar trip so much easier. When are you going back to the Whaler again? Your resort will look very nice after it is all finished.  



Denise L said:


> Hi Emmy,
> 
> Nice to see you on Maui and posting, and hopefully feeling 100% now? I am very jealous of your long visit to my favorite island. I can't wait to go!
> 
> ...


I was wondering about you, Denise. Last year we met in the Supermarket first and then the get-together at the Westin with several TUGgers. It was fun.  

Right now, it is our plan to skip Maui next year since we already exchanged one of our three 2012 weeks for an extra week this year that we were short. We will see because it is easy to change our mind again.   

Have a great vacation Denise as short as it is. You may meet some other TUGgers this year.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2011)

Born2Travel said:


> Denise - sorry we won't get to see you again this year but I'm glad you are still going. I agree that one week is not enough - especially if there are any travel interruptions. But... it's better than nothing  Enjoy your time in Maui. Only one more work day until we leave



Have a great trip!  If you are staying for more than two weeks, we can see you  .  How long is your trip?


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2011)

iconnections said:


> I was wondering about you, Denise. Last year we met in the Supermarket first and then the get-together at the Westin with several TUGgers. It was fun.
> 
> Right now, it is our plan to skip Maui next year since we already exchanged one of our three 2012 weeks for an extra week this year that we were short. We will see because it is easy to change our mind again.
> 
> Have a great vacation Denise as short as it is. You may meet some other TUGgers this year.



Maui felt like home last year, running into you at Safeway on our first day!  I have no idea what it will be like this year.  If you are still there during Easter week, we can see you, but it sounds like you might be headed back before we arrive?  It would be nice to say hello in person again.  Otherwise, you may very well change your mind about 2012...I am trying to figure out how to stay for two weeks next year.  Maybe bring my homeschooled daughter and leave my husband to deal with my son at home....


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 7, 2011)

iconnections said:


> Cathi, I didn't post about it yet because I haven't uploaded the pictures to Smugmug plus they didn't come out that well with the cell phone.
> 
> We went flying in a little Cessna and looked for whales from the air. We spotted some and we flew along a coastline that I didn't recognize. We had the choice to do whale watching or fly along the Hana coast. Since the Island is so lush and green this year, we chose the whales.  It was a beautiful flight and the ocean was very calm closer to Molokai so we saw them there too. This was a gift to us by someone we met on the island. She felt so bad that both of us had the flu while visiting her beautiful island.


 
Emmy, that sounds great  and I'm glad you had such a good time. It sounds like you've met some wonderful people this trip. How generous! 
You will have to tell us more when we arrive. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 7, 2011)

Denise L said:


> Have a great trip! If you are staying for more than two weeks, we can see you  . How long is your trip?


 
Hi Denise - we come back before Easter week; we leave on 4/22  When do you arrive?  Steve asked me if you were going to be there again this year, it's always nice to meet up with our Maui TUG friends.  It sounds like next year is questionable for us too.  Every year we say we are going to start going only EOY but so far we haven't been able to adhere to that, it's easy to say until we get there and remember why we love it.  So we shall see... we might see you next year.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2011)

Born2Travel said:


> Hi Denise - we come back before Easter week; we leave on 4/22  When do you arrive?  Steve asked me if you were going to be there again this year, it's always nice to meet up with our Maui TUG friends.  It sounds like next year is questionable for us too.  Every year we say we are going to start going only EOY but so far we haven't been able to adhere to that, it's easy to say until we get there and remember why we love it.  So we shall see... we might see you next year.



We arrive the very next day!  Well, next year, we will be there earlier.  Just booked it today (yawn, up at 6:00 am).

Now to figure out how to make it two weeks in 2012....

Lucky you leaving in a couple of days!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Cathi, have you arrived?*

What a dreary day today while yesterday was so beauitiful and I was thinking of you.   We heard also that the weather is going to change and we are are going to have rain for a week.    I can't believe how muggy it is and so much that we have to put the A/C on which we try to avoid.  We only had one little sprinkle so far and we have been here already three weeks today on Maui.  One more week and a half to go.  Time just flies.

We went on a whale watching tour yesterday and the ocean was like a pond and the cloud formation was beautiful over the islands.  We also saw whales but not close-up like last year.  My pictures aren't that great except this one.  It was even more beautiful to see it in reality.  It was taken from Kimo's in Lahaina where we had an early dinner after the whale watching trip.






This was the best bargain on the island as it was a 2 for 1 for less than $30 plus tax.  We bought it downstairs at the pool at the tour desk.  It was a super boat ride with the Frogman in slip 87.

Is anyone else on Maui this week besides Cathi?  I have your number.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2011)

*Emmy - wow!*



iconnections said:


> What a dreary day today while yesterday was so beauitiful and I was thinking of you.   We heard also that the weather is going to change and we are are going to have rain for a week.    I can't believe how muggy it is and so much that we have to put the A/C on which we try to avoid.  We only had one little sprinkle so far and we have been here already three weeks today on Maui.  One more week and a half to go.  Time just flies.
> 
> We went on a whale watching tour yesterday and the ocean was like a pond and the cloud formation was beautiful over the islands.  We also saw whales but not close-up like last year.  My pictures aren't that great except this one.  It was even more beautiful to see it in reality.  It was taken from Kimo's in Lahaina where we had an early dinner after the whale watching trip.
> 
> ...



Emmy -- beautiful photo!  Have you been to the Aquarium recently?  We were rather impressed when we went in January.  Originally when they first opened years ago we went and after seeing Monterey's, felt so-so.  However they have enlarged it and have pretty good food in their cafe.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 14, 2011)

*Yes, we are here *



iconnections said:


> What a dreary day today while yesterday was so beauitiful and I was thinking of you.  We heard also that the weather is going to change and we are are going to have rain for a week.  I can't believe how muggy it is and so much that we have to put the A/C on which we try to avoid. We only had one little sprinkle so far and we have been here already three weeks today on Maui. One more week and a half to go. Time just flies.
> 
> We went on a whale watching tour yesterday and the ocean was like a pond and the cloud formation was beautiful over the islands. We also saw whales but not close-up like last year. My pictures aren't that great except this one. It was even more beautiful to see it in reality. It was taken from Kimo's in Lahaina where we had an early dinner after the whale watching trip.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Emmy - finally decided to get online.  I can't get wireless to work here, and I don't like having my back to the ocean and being tethered to the wire so I haven't gotten online until now, but you already know we are here since we have talked  - We are looking forward to seeing you tomorrow


----------



## Darwin (Apr 14, 2011)

*Could be worse.*

Enjoy even with rain.  We are just finishing another flood fight and now the weather service is predicting up to 6" of snow for Friday  .  This winter just does not seem to end.  It even followed us to Phoenix earlier this year.  So much for global warming  .


----------

